# Traveling abroad health insurance



## Short (Sep 19, 2018)

Okay, first things first I tried searching for an answer to this question but let’s be honest, searching forums is garbage across the board. Anyway I didn’t find anything. 

So I’m hitting the road in a month, which means quitting my job and losing my health insurance. I plan on spending a month fucking about Europe before I come home and ride the rails. Do any of you have any suggestion/recommendation for health insurance abroad for only a month? First time I will be in this position.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 19, 2018)

I think there is health insurance designed for travelers. I used to get messages about it from Internations, which is a website for expats. But I personally don’t have health insurance, and don’t know much about it.


----------



## Severina Serciova (Sep 19, 2018)

Emergency treatment in the EU is free of charge for anyone, if you're looking for something less urgent, try looking into how you could get a EHIC card

Also

http://nomadwiki.org/en/Accessible_healthcare

Nomadwiki is useful in general in the EU, most people seem to use it here as well as Trashwiki and Hitchwiki


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 19, 2018)

Vac said:


> Okay, first things first I tried searching for an answer to this question but let’s be honest, searching forums is garbage across the board. Anyway I didn’t find anything.



not to be snarky, but just because you don't know how to use something doesn't mean it sucks.

https://squattheplanet.com/search/58207/?q=insurance&t=post&c[child_nodes]=1&c[nodes][0]=23&o=date

taking a little time to use the advanced search and actually digging a little will often yield the results you are looking for.



Vac said:


> Do any of you have any suggestion/recommendation for health insurance abroad for only a month?



first question is why do you need it? do you have a medical condition? is there some reason you cannot stock up on enough medical supplies to last a month? otherwise i would say your only other solution would probably be some kind of traveler's insurance that includes health care.


----------



## Anagor (Sep 20, 2018)

Well, a quick google search found, for example:

https://www.axa-schengen.com/en/travel-insurance-europe-carefree-travel

Can't say anything about it but it looks like what you are looking for.

Many other infos there as well, just google:

_traveling insurance europe vacation_


----------

